#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Vlan de serviço

## thefox

Olá amigos, boa noite.

Estou com um problema na vlan de serviço da fiberhome, simplesmente não fecha com o mikrotik.

O servidor PPPoE do mikrotik em cima da vlan de serviço da fiberhome, com a ONU em bridge não consigo discar o PPPoE.

Mas... Quando seto a porta uplink da fiberhome no servidor PPPoE do mikrotik, consigo discar o PPPoE. ( Só disca fora da vlan ).

Estou com uma placa epon de 8 portas, usando ONU genérica ( OLT desbloqueada ).

Já li, re li toda a documentação, sem sucesso. 

Alguém pode me ajudar? Grato.

----------


## cometa

> Olá amigos, boa noite.
> 
> Estou com um problema na vlan de serviço da fiberhome, simplesmente não fecha com o mikrotik.
> 
> O servidor PPPoE do mikrotik em cima da vlan de serviço da fiberhome, com a ONU em bridge não consigo discar o PPPoE.
> 
> Mas... Quando seto a porta uplink da fiberhome no servidor PPPoE do mikrotik, consigo discar o PPPoE. ( Só disca fora da vlan ).
> 
> Estou com uma placa epon de 8 portas, usando ONU genérica ( OLT desbloqueada ).
> ...


Qual a interface de uplink ? É SFP Metálico 1000Mbps ?
Qual o modelo da RouterBOARD?

----------


## thefox

Uplink sfp 1000Mbps
Rb CCR 1009

----------


## avatar52

Manda um print da tela da configuração de SVLAN na FiberHome, algo errado está fazendo. 

Tenho mais de 15 OLTs sob minha administração, e todas funcionam perfeitamente (com todo tipo de placa, dentre elas GC8B, GCOB e EC8B).

----------


## thefox

Segue o print, seria dessa aba mesmo?

----------


## avatar52

Isso mesmo, a Config está certa. Tem certeza que e na porta 2. Cuidado que a porta XFP conta como 1, rsrsrs. 

Outra coisa, não tá passando por switch? E a Config da VLAN no roteador, não está com o Use Service Tag marcado não né? O correto é essa opção desabilitada.

----------


## thefox

Porta 2 mesmo, tá certo. E testei em todas as portas e não sobe mesmo.

Não passa por switch e não tá taggeada na CCR.

Engraçado que o server pppoe direto na porta 2 sobe.

----------


## cometa

> Porta 2 mesmo, tá certo. E testei em todas as portas e não sobe mesmo.
> 
> Não passa por switch e não tá taggeada na CCR.
> 
> Engraçado que o server pppoe direto na porta 2 sobe.


O PPPoE Server esta rodando em cima da VLAN no RouterOS ?
Ou está rodando na interface física ?

----------


## thefox

Rodando em cima da interface física, funciona.

Rodando em cima da vlan, não funciona.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Rodando em cima da interface física, funciona.
> 
> Rodando em cima da vlan, não funciona.


Porque a vlan não está subindo, manda print da configuração no mikrotik.
A porta da CCR está com link on ? Porque só comunica em 1000 o uplink aí.

----------


## ShadowRed

A primeira coisa a se fazer é testar o mikrotik da forma mais básica que tem.
Conecte uma outra RB ou computador mesmo na vlan e disca o pppoe, se funcionar o mikrotik está correto blz.
Aí vamos focar na OLT. Mas se não sabemos se o mikrotik está rodando o pppoe server na vlan de forma correta, como colocar a culpa na OLT não é mesmo ?

----------


## andrecarlim

Cuidado que a configuração na ONU é invertida... Quando está selecionado TAG ela na verdade está "removendo" a TAG na interface Lan, e quando está selecionado Transparent está repassando a vlan com Tag para a porta Lan....

----------

